# Blind vs. stand: which is better?



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I was wondering what some of you think is the better, more effective way to hunt deer via archery: a blind or stand. Personally, this is my second season with a blind, and although I have three stands, I don't know if I will be going back any time soon. Why? I see the main benefits of a blind as being: warmer, more portable, easier to access & my movements less visible. The main things I like about a tree stand is the better view of the area you get and being able to get your scent above the deer. I can't stand trying to get up in a stand with all my gear, then trying to rattle & call & stay warm, and not be seen. Also, if I bring one of my young kids along, they can sit with me in the blind, while they can't in a tree stand. And if they could, I would be hard pressed to get them to stay still for more than 15 minutes.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

triwithzinger said:


> Any other thoughts?


Yeah, you can't easily shoot your treestand while shooting at an animal. The ground blind, well, that's very doable.

Give me a treestand over blind any day of the week. I've hunted out of both this year, and there are obviously uses for a ground blind, like when a tree isn't available. But I like the visibility of the stand, and being able to easily shoot damn near 360 degrees and not have to worry about opening them damn noisy windows or zippers. I would never opt for a ground blind in a location where a tree stand can be hung. Having kids, well, that obviously changes your situation a little.

Buy a rope to pull all of your crap up, if you don't already.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Stand anyday. If you're worried about kids coming with or all your crap, get a two man ladder stand.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I prefer a stand if trees are available. Makes for better visibility and shot selection. Fun to sit and watch the world beneath you!

Blinds are OK in situations that require them, but I would actually rather use natural stuff to hide myself. Like sitting behind a blowdown, or sitting in some cattails, etc. Blind is good when temps drop or the wind is howling. I've only used a blind about 5 times in my life though.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

all depends on the situation. everyone is right, stand is better for better views and to see what is coming or going, but there's nothing more exciting than seeing a deer within 5 feet of your blind walking right by at eye level without them having a clue you are sitting there. that's more exciting than a stand. i have a stand on the north side where i hunt because there is good tree access. on the south side, i only use a blind, because there isn't krap for trees. i haven't used my stand much this year because i have a corn field on the south side by my blind and have been getting more deer in that area, but i'm also sure i have missed seeing deer too because of the low ground profile. i personally think its best to have both options in your arsenal for different situations.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

If a stand can be used instead of a blind, I'd never hunt in a blind. Problem in ND though is that's usually not the case...


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2006)

You can't fall out of a blind.... oke:


----------

